# Transanal hemorrhoidal dearterialization THD



## tincyr (Nov 19, 2008)

I code for several ASCs. A center we just picked up is doing this procedure, which is done using a Doppler. As near as I can determine I believe the procedure would be unlisted, along with intraoperative ultrasound guidance (76998 TC). On some occasions after they ligate the arteries, they are also excising an external hemorrhoid. If it is in fact unlisted, would it be 46999 unlisted anus or 37799 unlisted vascular since it is arteries they are ligating?
Thanks.


----------



## Nljacobson (Jul 21, 2009)

*Coding THD*

I'm also seeking some thoughts on coding THD; anyone?


----------

